# Alarmbehandlung innerhalb der Steuerung (Codesys)



## dietere (19 November 2007)

Hallo,

WAGO 758-870 mit Codesys 2.3
Habe das Häkchen "Alarmbehandlung innerhalb der Steuerung" aktiviert. Es wurden auch automatisch die erforderlichen Libs (SysLibAlarmTrend, SysLibMem und SysLibFile) mitgeladen.
Bei Auftreten eines Alarms habe ich die Einstellungen in der Alarmverwaltung so gemacht, dass Uhrzeit und Meldung in eine Variable geschrieben werden, welche ich dann per SMS verschicken kann.

Folgende Probleme:
Bei Aufschalten des HMI erscheint der Alarm in der Alarmtabelle, aber mit der Uhrzeit an der der HMI gestartet wurde. Es scheint also so, als ob der HMI noch eine separate Alarmbehandlung macht. Kann die irgendwo abgeschaltet werden ?

Die Meldungen welche von der Alarmverwaltung in der Steuerung generiert werden, haben nicht die richtige Uhrzeit. Es sieht so aus, als ob hier die Zeit seit dem die Steuerung läuft, genommen wird.
Was mache ich falsch ?

Grüsse,
Dieter


----------

